# P900-Modular Synth (Pulsar Modular)



## Cinebient (May 10, 2018)

This seems to fly under the radar for me and of course it´s flavor but for analog and vintage tones this is my favorite synth so far. Powerful sounding modular with a great GUI (for me at least).
It´s mac only and AU only as well but i thought if anyone is interested and own this i share a few presets for it here.
A demo track which only use some presets of the bank.
No external FX etc. used.
Can´t even describe this "track". It´s more cinematic and weird. Just want to show how it could sound if you layer some presets and use it in a musical context (if that is musical in any way).
Try to listen to the end






Edit: Another P900 only track with some of these presets:

62 AU presets included here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oka4q166z90qblm/CIB%20-%20P900%20Starter.zip?dl=0 (https://www.dropbox.com/s/oka4q166z90qblm/CIB - P900 Starter.zip?dl=0)


----------



## Divico (May 10, 2018)

Beautiful sounds you got there. Surprised me that its all out of the box. I would have bet that there is at least some additional verb going on.


----------



## Cinebient (May 10, 2018)

Divico said:


> Beautiful sounds you got there. Surprised me that its all out of the box. I would have bet that there is at least some additional verb going on.



Thank´s!
P900 has a fantastic plate reverb on board...actually i wish i could use it as FX since it´s even my favorite plate reverb (including my reverb plug-ins).
The character of the included reverb module just fits perfectly with the tone of the synth for me. So i never use an extern reverb when using P900. 
As far as i know it´s based on a white paper Lexicon algorithm plus further tweaking and ideas from the developer.
Beside that P900 has the best saturation on board i heard yet in a software synth which works really great on high resonance....and it´s per voice as well.


----------

